# [Q] adding 3rd party apk in custom rom?



## EDDiCTS (Oct 5, 2012)

How do i add some of my 3rd party apks in custom rom?i have added in data/app but didn't see anything after i flashing the rom.Any help and guide would me nice to a noob like me.Please help..Thank You..


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

What kind of ROM are doing (copy and paste, kitchen, compiling from source, etc)? And what's your updater-script look like (throw it on pastebin)?


----------



## EDDiCTS (Oct 5, 2012)

PonsAsinorem said:


> What kind of ROM are doing (copy and paste, kitchen, compiling from source, etc)? And what's your updater-script look like (throw it on pastebin)?


Copy/paste with dsxida kitchen currently using the base cm10


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

https://raw.github.com/AOKP/vendor_aokp/jb/prebuilt/Android.mk
You can use that link for help to do it from source.
Just pick through their vendor.
You can do it all local using local_manifest.xml 
Look in the tools directory at squisher and modify it as needed
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EDDiCTS (Oct 5, 2012)

MikereDD said:


> https://raw.github.c...uilt/Android.mk
> You can use that link for help to do it from source.
> Just pick through their vendor.
> You can do it all local using local_manifest.xml
> Look in the tools directory at squisher and modify it as needed


Sorry again..But what is that for?Me are total noob,I dunno how to play with codings..


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

EDDiCTS said:


> Copy/paste with dsxida kitchen currently using the base cm10


If your device is supported by CM10, I would first learn how to compile it from source by yourself, rather than downloading it precompiled and doing stuff with the kitchen. Then look up how proprietary software gets added to it (like ROM Manager used to). Look on my github for how I added Goo Manager to my CM10. I'd link it for you but I'm on my phone.

Mike is showing you how AOKP does their precompiled apks.


----------



## EDDiCTS (Oct 5, 2012)

PonsAsinorem said:


> If your device is supported by CM10, I would first learn how to compile it from source by yourself, rather than downloading it precompiled and doing stuff with the kitchen. Then look up how proprietary software gets added to it (like ROM Manager used to). Look on my github for how I added Goo Manager to my CM10. I'd link it for you but I'm on my phone.
> 
> Mike is showing you how AOKP does their precompiled apks.


Do i need some tools to do this..?I am a completely newbie that just started to play with this thing tho..Please guide.Thanks


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

EDDiCTS said:


> Do i need some tools to do this..?I am a completely newbie that just started to play with this thing tho..Please guide.Thanks


http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Building_from_source


----------



## EDDiCTS (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh my head...Looks like i have to step back and make this all from start...I'm not good with this...


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

EDDiCTS said:


> Oh my head...Looks like i have to step back and make this all from start...I'm not good with this...


 it's good for ya.
It's alot easier when you grab source from rom's like cyanogenmod and aokp etc..
straight aosp can be a pain, good hours to days of fun.
some how I manage to get around xD. Forums and a lot searching for what/why something breaks the build.

as for using a local_manifest.xml to remove and fetch repo's from your own or other roms
it's a bit of trial an error.
after you setup your build environment and pulled android from source you can modify it all with something like this.

vim ~/android/system/.repo/local_manifest.xml


```
<br />
 <manifest><br />
<br />
   <remote name="pete"<br />
          fetch="git://github.com/peteralfonso/" /><br />
<br />
  <remote name="aokp"<br />
          fetch="git://github.com/AOKP/"<br />
          review="gerrit.aokp.co" /><br />
<br />
   <remote name="cm"<br />
          fetch="git://github.com/CyanogenMod/"<br />
          review="review.cyanogenmod.com" /><br />
<br />
  <!-- peteralfonso --><br />
   <remove-project name="device/asus/grouper"/><br />
  <project path="device/asus/grouper" name="platform_device_asus_grouper" remote="pete" revision="jb" /><br />
<br />
  <remove-project name="device/samsung/maguro"/><br />
  <project path="device/samsung/maguro" name="platform_device_samsung_maguro" remote="pete" revision="jb" /><br />
<br />
  <remove-project name="device/samsung/toro"/><br />
  <project path="device/samsung/toro" name="platform_device_samsung_toro" remote="pete" revision="jb" /><br />
<br />
   <!-- aokp --><br />
   <remove-project name=" packages/apps/Contacts"/><br />
  <project path="packages/apps/Contacts" name="packages_apps_Contacts" remote="aokp" revision="jb" /><br />
<br />
    <remove-project name=" packages/apps/ContactsProvider"/><br />
  <project path="packages/providers/ContactsProvider" name="packages_providers_ContactsProvider" remote="aokp" revision="jb" /><br />
<br />
   <remove-project name="packages/apps/Mms"/><br />
  <project path="packages/apps/Mms" name="packages_apps_Mms" remote="aokp" revision="jb" /><br />
<br />
   <remove-project name="packages/apps/Phone"/><br />
    <project path="packages/apps/Phone" name="packages_apps_Phone" remote="aokp" revision="jb" /><br />
<br />
   <!-- cyanogenmod --><br />
  <remove-project name="platform/bootable/bootloader/legacy"/><br />
  <project path="bootable/bootloader/legacy" name="android_bootable_bootloader_legacy" remote="cm" revision="jellybean" /><br />
<br />
  <remove-project name="platform/bootable/diskinstaller"/><br />
  <project path="bootable/diskinstaller" name="android_bootable_diskinstaller" remote="cm" revision="jellybean" /><br />
<br />
  <remove-project name="platform/bootable/recovery"/><br />
  <project path="bootable/recovery" name="android_bootable_recovery" remote="cm" revision="jellybean" /><br />
<br />
</manifest><br />
```
The above tells repo to remove the aosp repos and use the repo's from peteralfonso, aokp and cyanogenmod.

through pete it would fetch his device repos for grouper, maguro and toro after removing the aosp repo's
aokp Mms, Contacts, ContactsProvider and Phone after removing aosp repos
cyanogenmod bootloader/legacy, bootable/diskinstaller and bootable/recovery after removing the aosp repo's.

Just a quick random example.


----------



## EDDiCTS (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh...Dear,Looks like i have to spend alot of whole day to start it over.Somebody please guide me how do i start?I am totally idiot and knows nothing for real...


----------

